# Amador & Sierra Railway Co.



## sierrarailway38 (Nov 14, 2010)

well I do have some photos of my model railroad but I just uploaded this to youtube for all of you to enjoe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mov6IELbH9U

be well yall
-Mike-


----------



## sierrarailway38 (Nov 14, 2010)

*my pics*

Ok here are some photos of my model railroad it's not much to look at but it does work for now.




























this is my MSTS locomotive I did









more to come soon I just need to find my camera again.

Be well yall
-Mike-


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the MSTS you did. Have you tried the OpenRails, it's a totally new game but uses MSTS Bin.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty cool loco :thumbsup: I never tried MS Simulator, are these re-skins? Or are these done from scratch on a 3D program. 
Nice shelf layout too, the cab forward looks and sounds great running.


----------

